# OVERDRIVE At Local Libary



## Ribbit50 (Jan 29, 2009)

I Just went back to turn in book at my local library . They have started a new service that you can download E-Books . It looks great  " BUT " at this time our kindles will not support it . 
Have any of you seen this ?/ Here is the site OverDrive Media Console . 
You can Google it . 
Would be a great source of free books .


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

OverDrive Website


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

If you go to mobileread forums and do a search, you will find directions on how to get your K to work with the library books.  You have to download a python script (whatever that is).  I tried to do it but the python wouldn't down load for me.  I was going to ask the folks over there for help, and you can't find a nicer more helpful buch of people (except the ones here!!) but I haven't had the time.  I'm sure if you go there and try the download and can't get it to work, someone will help you.


----------



## Ribbit50 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks , But the home Page of the program states that Kindle will not support it ,  all this is Greek to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the Overdrive Readerworks app.  It was free (as I recall) and I used it to create .lit files from other formats for our old Jornada.  I believe it also will create .htm files, which Amazon will instantly translate into Kindle-readable format.

That being said, some of the e-books I created using Readerworks had serious formatting problems--the most frequent being huge gaps between paragraphs.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I get Overdrive ebooks from the Denver Public Library pretty regularly (at the end of the month when my book budget allowance has been reached).  You have to get the MobiPocket format versions of the books, so your library has to offer the Mobi choice, and as stated by someone else, you have to run a Python script on the book, and you can find instructions and where to download what you need on the Mobile Read forums.  All the script does is make the book work on a Kindle.  The checkout still "expires" at the end of whatever period your library has chosen.  It was a PITA the first time I worked through how to do it, but once you've figured it out, it's easy to do after that.  However, I did also request that the DPL start to make Kindle format books available.  If enough people ask, maybe it will happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

So Overdrive no longer uses the .lit format?

It's been years since I've dealt with it.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm able to download audio books and e-books using Overdrive from my local libraries. They use the PDF and Mobi formats but all the books are copyright protected.

It's very nice to get books on tape this way and very easy to download on my MP3 player. My local library is the first is the nation to offer some e-Pub formated books that are compatable with the new Sony E-Reader.

It would be nice if Kindle would open this option up since Sony did.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ribbit50 said:


> I Just went back to turn in book at my local library . They have started a new service that you can download E-Books . It looks great " BUT " at this time our kindles will not support it .
> Have any of you seen this ?/ Here is the site OverDrive Media Console .
> You can Google it .
> Would be a great source of free books .


 Thanks, I was not aware of this. Is this fairly new?


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I think most public libraries now have the free e-books to download to your computer. You should be able to either go to your library website and see if you can find the e-book section or ask your local librarian how to find it.

I use my regular library card and download books often from my computer. So far you can only add them to your Kindle using a method not approved my Amazon, but it is possible. My local library has a wonderful collection of e-books that can be checked out to my computer for a 2 or 3 week lending period.

I have actually been downloading books for 1-2 years this way. Mostly Audio books because I don't like reading books on my computer but I am holding out hope that Amazon will eventually allow downloading library books.

I know this website doesn't help if you don't live in my area but this is the site for my local library e-book site just so you know what you are looking for on your library site. (All audio books are downloaded through the Overdrive Program, all e-books are downloaded through Adobe).

http://dlc.clevnet.org/3B942240-6A6A-40B1-B6ED-ED23534CD4E5/10/241/en/Default.htm


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

I was doing some Overdrive searching today and noticed that the Albany library system has a much, much better collection than the Rochester library system.  Hmmm.....maybe I'll move to Albany!  My company has offices there, so I'll be good to go!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bwhahaha!!! I just downloaded Overdrive so I can listen to audiobooks on my Zune. I want to listen to Joy Luck Club (which my professor recommended to me.) I need to check out what my library has available for checkout. Can't wait.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> I get Overdrive ebooks from the Denver Public Library pretty regularly (at the end of the month when my book budget allowance has been reached). You have to get the MobiPocket format versions of the books, so your library has to offer the Mobi choice, and as stated by someone else, you have to run a Python script on the book, and you can find instructions and where to download what you need on the Mobile Read forums. All the script does is make the book work on a Kindle. The checkout still "expires" at the end of whatever period your library has chosen. It was a PITA the first time I worked through how to do it, but once you've figured it out, it's easy to do after that. However, I did also request that the DPL start to make Kindle format books available. If enough people ask, maybe it will happen.


Ellenoc, do you remember who you called? I mentioned it when I got my library card last weekend at the UHills branch, but I have a feeling having the *same* person hear it over and over might have more impact. They have way too many books which are only available as audio, not nearly enough .mobi. But I don't mind running the scripts on the mobi as long as they have them.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I get the mobi ones from my library but I wish there was a way to get the PDF ones, they have 5x the selection as they do mobi books. But I won't complain too much, at least they do have a few really good ones I've been wanting to read.

Melissa


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I contacted the tech person of my local library system last year and he sent me instructions via email on how to make the Overdrive mobiPocket books readable on Kindle. He directed me to mobilread forums and all the necessary tools. As stated earlier books are still DRMed and expire as they are supposed to.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

DD said:


> I contacted the tech person of my local library system last year and he sent me instructions via email on how to make the Overdrive mobiPocket books readable on Kindle. He directed me to mobilread forums and all the necessary tools. As stated earlier books are still DRMed and expire as they are supposed to.


I'm impressed that your librarian knew all of that. But yeah, Mobileread has all the info you need.

I just did it the other day, and I'm now reading a book from my library (Lady Killer by Lisa Scottoline).

It's awesome, and like a real library book, you can't keep it forever. After 21 days, it will no longer be readable on your Kindle (you'll get an error msg if you try to open it). So, nothing illegal is happening here and no DRM is being circumvented.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I still haven't gotten around to attempting this, but I really would like to. My library offers it and it has several books that are on my daughter's reading list.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

CS said:


> I'm impressed that your librarian knew all of that. But yeah, Mobileread has all the info you need.
> 
> I just did it the other day, and I'm now reading a book from my library (Lady Killer by Lisa Scottoline).
> 
> It's awesome, and like a real library book, you can't keep it forever. After 21 days, it will no longer be readable on your Kindle (you'll get an error msg if you try to open it). So, nothing illegal is happening here and no DRM is being circumvented.


Actually, the librarian herself didn't know what I was talking about but she put me in touch with the tech person for the whole county library system and he knew exactly what to do. I buy a lot of books from Amazon but I love having this option also.


----------

